# iwi0 2200 can't get to work



## userseven (Apr 10, 2011)

I have gone through many threads and links and tried reading the man page and can not get this iwi0 to connect. Most threads say it should be built into the 8.2 kernel. I've gone  through a loop of scenarios that have all failed any help appreciated.

I get the


```
iwi0:timeout waiting for (null)firmware initialization to complete
iwi0: could not load boot firmware (null)
```

I've tried *iwictl* to enable the transmitter but it appears it's not installed.


----------



## userseven (Apr 10, 2011)

I got it to work following the

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html

When I

`ifconfig wlan0 up scan` I get an 
	
	



```
iwi0:firmware error
```

Now my system shuts down before I can do anything. How can I get in to uncomment a file? My system is hosed now. Most frustrating waste of time.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 11, 2011)

Post #2 suggests that

```
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
```
was not added to /boot/loader.conf.  See iwi(4).

Now it sounds like it may be booting into single user mode, but details are scarce.


----------



## userseven (Apr 11, 2011)

I do have the legal statement in the rc.conf file. Things went bad when I put the 
	
	



```
wlans_iwi0="wlan0"
```
 in the rc.conf.


----------



## userseven (Apr 11, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Post #2 suggests that
> 
> ```
> legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
> ...



I did have  a typo on it but thought I fixed it.


----------



## userseven (Apr 11, 2011)

Do I need to download a live image cd to be able to fix it now?

I can get to a shell but it's readonly


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 11, 2011)

`# fsck -y -t ufs`
`# mount -u /`

Then fix whatever's whatever's wrong, probably /etc/rc.conf.  Then exit to continue booting.


----------



## userseven (Apr 11, 2011)

after running

```
ifconfig wlan create wlandev iwi0 inet DHCP ssid my_net \
		   wepmode on wepkey 0x1234567890 weptxkey 1 up
```

many of these

```
calcru runtime error

ifconfig: string to long
iwi0:need multicast update callback
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 11, 2011)

userseven said:
			
		

> after running
> 
> ```
> ifconfig wlan create wlandev iwi0 inet DHCP ssid my_net \
> ...



Slow down!  First, create wlan0.  Then set up your WEP stuff, if you absolutely can't use WPA.  Then run dhclient(8) on it.  You can automate all this with wpa_supplicant(8).


----------



## userseven (Apr 11, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Slow down!  First, create wlan0.  Then set up your WEP stuff, if you absolutely can't use WPA.  Then run dhclient(8) on it.  You can automate all this with wpa_supplicant(8).



Had it set up in there the first time then was having trouble. Will try again.

Yeah, I was using wpa. Just started looking at too many things. Finally am wireless, pinging google, all good now. Can relax somewhere off the wire to finish configurations.


----------

